# Infinity RS 2001



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

Bought a pair used for $10.

Foam on the 6.5's is dead. Foam on the tweets looks marginal but the tweets work. The foam has deteriorated beyond use on the cones so they need to be refoamed. Should I buy new 6.5's or should I buy a refoam kit? Do these kits look legit? http://cgi.ebay.com/Infinity-RS2001...01-Refoam_W0QQitemZ380097415293QQcmdZViewItem or are there better deals?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would contact Orange County Speaker. You will pay a little more but are more likely to get the right surround. It is sometimes hard to get a good match when buying surrounds and they have a large assortment and are familiar with most of the brands out there.

http://www.speakerrepair.com/


----------

